# Need advice on bum leg/elbow



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake is having trouble with his front leg or elbow. It seems like ever since he was a pup, once in awhile he would limp about on his front leg. It's quite subtle but noticeable. We just figured he over did it etc. because it always went away. Well he's now a year and 8 months and it seems to not be going away. I've had him at the vet and he recommended not xraying right away, but had me give him Rimadyl daily and not run him off leash for two weeks. It seemed better during this time but after that as soon as we went back to normal life with a Vizsla, it started acting up again. It seems almost arthritic. He will go for a play session, chase the ball etc, come home and I can tell he's limping a bit. Then he will lay around on the couch and then when he gets up it's REALLY noticeable that it's hurting. Anybody have any experience with this? The vet highly doubted it was elbow dysplasia and said an xray may not tell me anything but obviously something isn't right...I'm just not sure of the best course of action to determine what is wrong. I'm hoping someone on here may have had a similar experience??


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When Dexter was younger he would often limp with his back legs. Our vet had already x-rayed his hips when he put him under for neutering and ruled out dysplasia and suggested we just keep an eye on him. Gradually the episodes became less and less frequent and now at 2 years 4 months he never limps anymore. Probably just sudden growth pain because they mature so fast. Just keep an eye on Jake and hopefully it will fade.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

May want a second opinion from another vet. Viszla dogs are rare and some vets are shy about giving definite advice.

I started this thread, however don't know if it's related to your problems:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1934.0.html

If interested, please skim over the links provided by forum members. 
This should be only for information purposes - please follow your vet's opinion.


----------



## velvetty-nose (3 mo ago)

jakersmomma said:


> Jake is having trouble with his front leg or elbow. It seems like ever since he was a pup, once in awhile he would limp about on his front leg. It's quite subtle but noticeable. We just figured he over did it etc. because it always went away. Well he's now a year and 8 months and it seems to not be going away. I've had him at the vet and he recommended not xraying right away, but had me give him Rimadyl daily and not run him off leash for two weeks. It seemed better during this time but after that as soon as we went back to normal life with a Vizsla, it started acting up again. It seems almost arthritic. He will go for a play session, chase the ball etc, come home and I can tell he's limping a bit. Then he will lay around on the couch and then when he gets up it's REALLY noticeable that it's hurting. Anybody have any experience with this? The vet highly doubted it was elbow dysplasia and said an xray may not tell me anything but obviously something isn't right...I'm just not sure of the best course of action to determine what is wrong. I'm hoping someone on here may have had a similar experience??


HI there, my girl is having similar episodes and she is eighteen months old. Just wanted to check to see what happened to your boy, although he must be twelve now....


----------

